# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم FIR Dongle تحديثات :  25/08/2012 Fire Samsung Dongle Kick it again :)

## mohamed73

BIG ADVERTISE TO ALL UNLOCKERS SAMSUNG HAVE BEGIN TO RELOCK SAMSUNG    those countries have begin to relock it on their firmware 
portugal, norway, switzerland, france, saudi arabia greece, austria germany but more are following    
PHONES AFTER UPDATE ON LAST FIRMWARE  AND CANNOT UNLOCK AGAIN YOU WILL GET UNLOCK DONE ON OTHER TOOLS BUT STILL LOCKED  SO FIRE DONGLE GIVE MORE POWER AND KICK IT NOW CAN UNLOCK WITHOUT PROBLEM ON LAST SAMSUNG ANDROID   GALAXY S3 , I9300 , I9308 ....   STAY TUNED MORE ON THE WAY   
PS : DOWNLOAD LAST SAMSUNG FOLDER ON OFFICIAL DOWNLAOD OF FIRE DONGLE WEB AND REMPLACE IT BY OLD ONE THX

----------

